# Saturday Night Jams in Fergus, Ontario



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

hey gang,
just wanted to let you know about a jam that i host with a three piece band on saturday nights in fergus at the goofie newfie. Start time is 9:30, there's always a kit, bass rig and extra guitar rig there. all instruments are welcome. all styles are cool (we play everything from improv klezmer reggae to nine inch nails) - there are some clips at The Realtors Saturday Jam Night at the Goofie Newfie | Facebook


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

*"Improv Klezmer reggae"* ...........why not?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like a fun jam, wish I lived closer. 
I know another Ken Brown who plays upright bass, guitar, and produces; and another who plays nothing at all.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Looks like a fun jam, wish I lived closer.
> I know another Ken Brown who plays upright bass, guitar, and produces; and another who plays nothing at all.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


and it's not the same ken brown in the picture?

i used to host a jam at the hotel bedford occassionally about 10 years ago - too bad this board didn't exist when i was doing that up your way


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

snacker said:


> and it's not the same ken brown in the picture?
> 
> i used to host a jam at the hotel bedford occassionally about 10 years ago - too bad this board didn't exist when i was doing that up your way


Maybe it's the beard. Otherwise looks like Ken. Say hi from Mike in Goderich for me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Maybe it's the beard. Otherwise looks like Ken. Say hi from Mike in Goderich for me.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


will do - haven't seen him for a few months, but next time he pops in....


----------

